# DRO for Mill/Drill



## rock_breaker

I just purchased a 3 scale DRO for my Enco 105 mill. My plan is to put the X scale on the back side of the table, the Y scale on the left side under the power feed, and the Z on the quill  where I currently have a battery powered unit. Any mounting tips would be appreciated. 
Have a good day
Ray


----------



## gonzo




----------



## rock_breaker

Thanks Gonzo
Are your scales magnetic? Your arrangement is what I will copy except I have an X movement limit switch on the front of my table so the X scale is going to have to be on the back. An idea is rattling around in my head about a remote vertical mount using pulleys and small cable which would leave me more travel space in the Y direction.
Have a good day 
Ray


----------



## Moper361

rock_breaker said:


> Thanks Gonzo
> Are your scales magnetic? Your arrangement is what I will copy except I have an X movement limit switch on the front of my table so the X scale is going to have to be on the back. An idea is rattling around in my head about a remote vertical mount using pulleys and small cable which would leave me more travel space in the Y direction.
> Have a good day
> Ray


My mill is set up with Dro the same as Gonzo .I looked at fitting scale on tbe back side of table but it reduces travel and has the chance of being crushed if not Carefull.I have just ordered a x axis power feed also and plan on leaving the scale were it is on front side still and make a couple of brackets to hold a length  aluminium t slot on front side of scale itself .i can use the aluminium t slot to hold and position the bump stops for the powerfeed and can still utilise same holes that the scale is mounted on just with some longer bolts and spacers can also mount the limit swtch for Powerfeed .not sure if you can picture what i mean 

Regards Nat


----------



## rock_breaker

Thanks Nat
In addition to the bump stops on the front of my mill table are the adjustable stops for the power feed and occasionally they have to be loosened with an allen wrench and  lightly bumped to release for moving. I will lose approximately 1" of travel and am in danger of damaging the scale  as you have pointed out.
Three alternatives come to mind, the first is to make a guard to limit the table travel, the second is to see if I can follow your plan somehow and the third is to experiment with a light cable system to mount the X axis out of the way. O course I could abandon the power feed stops.
Have a good day
Ray


----------



## gonzo

rock_breaker said:


> Thanks Gonzo
> Are your scales magnetic? Your arrangement is what I will copy except I have an X movement limit switch on the front of my table so the X scale is going to have to be on the back. An idea is rattling around in my head about a remote vertical mount using pulleys and small cable which would leave me more travel space in the Y direction.
> Have a good day
> Ray


Yes


----------



## Eddyde

Here is a link to the install I did on my mill:https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/dro-install-on-mill-updated.46586/
Hope it helps.


----------



## Moper361

Hey Rockbreaker how did you go setting up your dro i have just finnished installing my dro and power feed as i described to you before .I did manage to fit it all in on the front side of my mill without loosing any travel on the axis .was a little bit tight but doable one good point is the dro scale is well protected now also


----------



## rock_breaker

Moper361 said:


> Hey Rockbreaker how did you go setting up your dro i have just finnished installing my dro and power feed as i described to you before .I did manage to fit it all in on the front side of my mill without loosing any travel on the axis .was a little bit tight but doable one good point is the dro scale is well protected now also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 258265
> View attachment 258266
> View attachment 258270
> View attachment 258270
> View attachment 258267
> View attachment 258265


I like what you have done, is the scale in an aluminum  channel? Also the power feed? After thinking about it I recall something about milling away sides of angle to mount these tools. With your permission I believe I will copy your method of mounting them. Otherwise I may do what is known in the mining industry; high grading it. Again I am impressed with your work. I haven't started on installing yet but due to your input and hopefully some warmer weather will get started.
Have a good day
Ray
P.S. Is the limit switch actuated with a "soft" touch?


----------



## Moper361

rock_breaker said:


> I like what you have done, is the scale in an aluminum  channel? Also the power feed? After thinking about it I recall something about milling away sides of angle to mount these tools. With your permission I believe I will copy your method of mounting them. Otherwise I may do what is known in the mining industry; high grading it. Again I am impressed with your work. I haven't started on installing yet but due to your input and hopefully some warmer weather will get started.
> Have a good day
> Ray
> P.S. Is the limit switch actuated with a "soft" touch?


Yes the limit switch does not take a lot of pressure to activate the angle that the dro scale is mounted on is approx 50 x50 mm just cut to length andctwo holes drilled for mounting and that leaves enought ledge to attach the chanel for the power feed stops the channel i used for this i brought at a home hardware dep store i think its channel for hanging running curtains from  but does the job superbly .the eas no milling during any of the fit up only a bit of cutting and drilling easily done .the o ly extra thing u may have to do is make an extension for the hand wheel as i made new hand wheels a while back and made the drive slightly longer


----------



## petertha

When I had my Shooting Star DRO on my RF-45 mill, I put the encoder assembly on the front of table (pics). When I changed to a Newall system I put it on the back of table & prefer it there. It has a heavy aluminum channel protecting the encoder & I have a rubber apron from table to dovetail pillar that keeps swarf from getting back there. 

So having done it both ways I prefer a cleaner front table edge. My table clamp handles are in the same vicinity. I also made better X-direction stops which are much more positive than the stock 'washers'. However they are wider so would have interfered with encoder.  I also replaced the cheesy stock center stop with a meatier machined stop. I also have a power feed but don't use the limit stop. A bit of risk yes, but the front edge only has so much real estate to accommodate all this stuff so you have to decide what's functionally important to you.


----------



## FanMan

When I put igaging scales on my Jet 15 (same as your Enco 105, I think) I was able to fit the X scale on the back without losing any Y travel, though I had to replace the way cover.


----------



## GreatOldOne

Anyone using igaging scales should check out TouchDro. 

http://www.yuriystoys.com/p/android-dro.html
http://www.yuriystoys.com/p/store.html
https://forum.yuriystoys.com

I had it on my old rong fu mill, and still have it on my Sieg lathe:




It’s excellent.


----------



## Moper361

rock_breaker said:


> I like what you have done, is the scale in an aluminum  channel? Also the power feed? After thinking about it I recall something about milling away sides of angle to mount these tools. With your permission I believe I will copy your method of mounting them. Otherwise I may do what is known in the mining industry; high grading it. Again I am impressed with your work. I haven't started on installing yet but due to your input and hopefully some warmer weather will get started.
> Have a good day
> Ray
> P.S. Is the limit switch actuated with a "soft" touch?


Gray Ray how did you get on in the end with mounting your DRO scale and the stops for your power feed etc .Ive been offline a few months now due to excessive work load but looking forward to tinkering around again soon


----------

